# I finally finished this!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I don't post much here anymore but back in 2011 several here started a quilt from the Barbara Brackman blog. Mine is finally done! I learned a LOT doing this quilt. There were times I thought it would never be finished. I may never quilt another Baptist Fan as long as I live though! 
So here it is...oversized king hand quilted in baptist fans with pearl cotton.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

That is beautiful!


----------



## onebad93 (Apr 5, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Very pretty. I often use the Baptiste Fan design for hand stitching. I think it quilts up fairly fast but I normally use a big quilt frame for large projects. Marking a quilt takes forever no matter what design I use.

You can be proud of this quilt! Congratulation on the finish! :rock: :banana:


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is absolutely beautiful! I would never have the patience to hand quilt anything, let alone a King Size! You should be proud!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is absolutely fabulous. I can't believe anyone could hand quilt something that large alone. Way to go!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Really nice!


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Please give yourself a pat on the back from me! That is a wonderful piece of work and I hope you have it many many years to enjoy! sis


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I love the black outlines. Fine job!


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow!! That is gorgeous!!


----------



## Raftercat5 (Apr 14, 2005)

I've been away from Homesteading Today, and today I came back to see what's new. Your quilt is the first thing I saw. Absolutely GORGEOUS! I'm very impressed, and inspired to finally get back to quilting. I have numerous UFO's (unfinished objects) in my stash. Thanks for sharing your work!

- Kathy in S. Carolina


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

My mama always quilted her quilts in the baptist fan pattern. Her frame hung from the ceiling by 4 small ropes. You always let it down for quilting, and back up to the ceiling for sleeping. 
Her pattern was made by using a pencil with a string tied to it. You rolled to string around the pencil to make a smaller mark, and kept letting it out for the outside rings.
This was in the all in the 40's and 50's.
forgot to say your quilt is very beautiful


----------

